# Canadians help! Where do you buy empty pans for pigment pressing?



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey!!! I live in Toronto & i would really like to know where you guys get your empty eyeshadow pans to press pigments in? Everyone here says to go to claires but i did & they did not have any of those palettes!!! I really want something to be able to fit in a MAC quad or palette & i just need cheap pans so any ideas please let me know!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a few threads on this topic, you may locate them through Search. This may give you an idea:

http://www.specktra.net/search.php?searchid=1109597


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 17, 2007)

I recently got a 9 shadow palette at Claire's in Eaton's Centre, emptied out the cheap stuff, cleaned out the pans with alcohol and have used a couple of them for pressing my newly acquired pigments. I got the palette for about $6.00 ( I think it might have been on sale).
They had  a bigger one which has 21 pans I think that went for about $15 or $16.

HTH


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 17, 2007)

You could order some from: http://yabycosmetics.com/ they're in Canada and you can get palettes from them as well.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShexyKristin* 

 
_You could order some from: http://yabycosmetics.com/ they're in Canada and you can get palettes from them as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 ^^^ Someone has said in a previous thread that these are slightly smaller than MAC's pans which are 26mm, vs Yaby's 20mm. Not sure how much of a diff this would be.

I just ordered from ecrater.com as per a suggestion in a previous thread (I am in Canada). I have yet to receive it but paid by paypal. With the great exchange rate, I found it to be great! Cannot wait! Here's the link directly: http://www.ecrater.com/search.php?keywords=empty+pans 

I cannot wait to do my first pigment pressing session!!!


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 17, 2007)

FYI...The Yaby pans do not fit MAC palettes. They only have 15mm, 20mm, 30mm size pans. The MAC pans are 25/26mm in diameter.
I just ordered a couple of Yaby palettes for some Nixie single eyeshadows I have which are the same size (30mm).


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 17, 2007)

According to other ladies who've ordered Yaby, they are smaller, but they do fit b/c of the magnet. Did it not work for you with the magnet? I'd imagine there'd be a bit of loose-ness. lmao. is that a word?


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry what I meant was you won't get an exact fit with a MAC palette because Yaby only sells 20mm & 30mm empties. The 20mm will fit  a MAC palette but with a sizable gap. The 30mm are too big to fit them because MAC pans are 25/26mm in diameter. Unfortunately the MAC size falls in between, boo hoo.


----------

